# Trout & Red Line type advice



## aggies01

I'm looking for some advice on line types to use down in Matagorda bay area for Trout and Reds mostly. While not new to fishing I'm a complete noob to deciding on what line to spool a reel with. In the past I've always used my father-in-laws setups and he's no longer with us. 

I just got a new Shimano Stratic CI4 baitcaster and need to have it spooled. I will also need to respool some Curado's as well as a few spinning reels. 

I know I will get a myriad of different options but figured it never hurts to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## wbs4010

aggies01 said:


> I'm looking for some advice on line types to use down in Matagorda bay area for Trout and Reds mostly. While not new to fishing I'm a complete noob to deciding on what line to spool a reel with. In the past I've always used my father-in-laws setups and he's no longer with us.
> 
> I just got a new Shimano Stratic CI4 baitcaster and need to have it spooled. I will also need to respool some Curado's as well as a few spinning reels.
> 
> I know I will get a myriad of different options but figured it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Ci4 and Curado both spooled 20lb braid, sorry forgot brand, but they perform great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bergerrw

Couple of things I've learned over the years are reds and trout aren't alike just because they both live in saltwater. But if you want one line that can do both it needs to mono. If you decide to go with braid use flouro leader trout can shy away from braid. I suggest 12 to 14 lb.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mono of 12-14 # like above.

OR, if you go braid use 30 # of either Power Pro Super 8 Slick or Sufix 832 with a fluorocarbon leader. No, you don't need 30 # test but any smaller diameter braid than 30# (comparable to 8# mono in diameter) gives problems with digging in etc and becomes frustrating.

My 2 cents


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

I use 30lb power pro for everything, flouro tipper about 3ft tied on with an albright, maybe not the best knot in the world but it is the only one I can do on the fly in the dark if need be.


----------



## Sgrem

30# braid. I like fins.
.....then tie a crazy Alberto knot to 3-5ft of 20 # fluoro. I like seaguar.
.....then a canoe man loop knot to your artificial lures. I like helicopter lures or banjo minnows.


----------



## Zeitgeist

sgrem said:


> 30# braid. I like Sufix 832
> .....then tie a crazy Alberto knot to 3-5ft of 20 # fluoro. I like seaguar.
> .....then a canoe man loop knot to your artificial lures. I like helicopter lures or banjo minnows.


I thought you were a Fins guy?


----------



## Solodaddio

Im guessing you need three baitcasters spooled. A 300yd spool of 30 pound will just about get all three if you stop 1/16-1/8 of gap before the spools full. If you have one reel equipped on a heavy action bass rod it wouldn't hurt to pack that reel with 12-15 pound mono. I try to catch what lines on sale. I use finns, power pro and sufix. The Berkeley xs casts well, Berkeley big game or Ande for leaders. With the spinning reel do the same. If there just 2000-3000 sized reels get a 300 yard spool of 20 pound and see how many you can pack. My bigger 4000 reel I use 30 pound. Don't forget to post reports!


----------



## Solodaddio

^^^ meant to say Berkeley xl smooth for mono. To much dependable mono though!


----------



## capone

12# mono backing
30-50# fins windtamer 
12-20# Fluorocarbon leader 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texjam

10 mono green on spinners. 12 mono on baitcasters. 20# mono leader when needed. I usually don't use a leader when chunkin a lure.


----------

